# NAC Universe



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

Any news on this guys? Its today in Germany and Masoom Butt is taking part so want to know how he has got on!!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I think Masoom got 5th in his class! Dave Fox got 2nd in his and Malika Zitouni won hers! Sorry but that's all I know!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

How do you get to check ? my mate competed would love to know how he did.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

any1 have any news on jonny gillan


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> I think Masoom got 5th in his class! Dave Fox got 2nd in his and Malika Zitouni won hers! Sorry but that's all I know!


Malika Zitouni is unbeatable eh?!!! Well done that lady.


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

Damn if Masoom came 5th the 4 above him must have been pretty awesome!


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Wonder how Adele got on.

Well Done Malika. MS Universe again.


----------



## jmbo (Sep 1, 2004)

results from the NAC Universe

Body Overall

Erkal Ozagi (TUR)

Figure Overall

Cinzia Chiarenza (ITA)

Athletic Overall

Thomas Häge (GER)

Ms. Fitness

1. Silvia Malachovska SVK

2. Dora Szàntai HUN

3. Zsuzsanna Tirpark HUN

4. Sonia Amat ESP

5. Eva Matouskova SVK

6. Rita Sargo NED

7. Mandy Kreusche GER

8. Olga Upelniece LAT

9. Annick Estenoza FRA

10. Saskia Hartert GER

out of Top 10:

Susann Ferrari (USA), Verena Böhm (GER),

Oxana Shatalova (RUS)

Body Over 50

1. Uwe Seiter GER

2. Cornelius Schweizer SUI

3. Earl Maduro NED

4. Mihaly Lakatos HUN

5. Robert Dawson GBR

6. Juan Jose Lopez Rodriguez ESP

7. Eduardo de la Asuncion ESP

8. Ronny de Winter BEL

9. Josef Rac CZE

10. Ismael Barrio ESP

out of Top 10:

Andreas Hemmann (GER),

Kleber Pelmar (FRA), Gerard Hardouni (FRA), Serge Pilette (BEL), Gilbert Petronella (NED), Gerold Grünberg (GER)

Body Over 40

1. Jonny Arntsen NOR

2. Stefan Niegengerdt GER

3. Vehbi Kocoglu TUR

4. Norbert Matzat GER

5. Blas Garcia Duarte ESP

6. Richard Lugens BEL

7. Isidro Delgada ESP

8. Babis Sarakinis GRE

9. Andru Gertz GER

10. Bernd Williemsem NED

out of Top 10:

Didier Cappe (FRA), Christophe Canovas (FRA),

Rob v. d. Velde (NED), Jon Kidd (GBR)

Juniors

1. Aleksander Rodionov RUS

2. Everett Hand RSA

3. Konstantin Bryukhanov RUS

4. Gino Martina NED

5. Viktor Grundmann GER

6. Stefanos Gkotses GER

7. David Obertol HUN

8. Dennis Revello GER

9. Daniel Wolf GER

10. Vincent Dominguez FRA

out of Top 10:

Christoph Weemaes (NED),

Daniel Kirschke (GER), Bulelani Jola (RSA), Ragieb Balaydin (NED), Farid Igbal (IND), Ignatavicius Deivydas (LIT)

Athletic II

1. Karim Bouali FRA

2. Jean Michel Davi ESP

3. Regis Fenetre FRA

4. Ruslan Gafiyatulin RUS

5. Samir Boussaa FRA

6. Fabrice Huet FRA

7. Jonny Belger GER

8. Mahdad Akbari GER

9. Joseph Doutau BEL

10. Charlie Gillen IRE

out of Top 10:

Raymond Simon (NED), Reiner Fiest (GER), William Cabrera Go (PHI), Malik Khan (GBR), Eyüp Simsek (TUR), Michael McGlynn (IRE), Jean-Michel Leroy (BEL), Benrabah Boufalga (FRA)

Athletic I

1. Thomas Häge GER

2. Swen Kellner GER

3. Celedonio Molina ESP

4. Kay Baldauf GER

5. Wojciech Styczyrz NED

6. Ralph Beuel GER

7. Jason Meek GBR

8. Juan Antonio Guerrero ESP

9. Richard Cambier FRA

10. Laimas Sadauskas LIT

out of Top 10:

David Montairo (LUX), Davide Rollo (GER),

Andreas Heller (GER), Andrea Taddio (ITA),

James Stokes (HKG), Glen Lloyd (RSA),

Michele Venturini (ITA), Anthony Catigneau (BEL), DNF Maxime Le Francoise Bailliard (FRA)

Ms. Figure Over 35

1. Cinzia Chiarenza ITA

2. Linda Everts NED

3. Alice Santos Perez ESP

4. Cynthia Buchardt GER

5. Anne Keränen FIN

6. Sandra Klein NED

7. Patricia Reniers BEL

8. Monique Ballema NED

9. Beate Weixler GER

10. Adele Gibbon GBR

out of Top 10:

Victoria O'Neil (USA), Ilona Gehringer (GER), Andrea Kurtenbach (GER), Clarissa Giannerini (ITA), Valerie Sullivan (USA), Giulia Di Vincenzo (BEL)

Ms. Figure

1. Malika Zitouni IRE

2. Natalia Knyazeva RUS

3. Melanie Kuch GER

4. Beata Karaskova SVK

5. Almudena Fernandez ESP

6. Judith Albrecht GER

7. Christina Simon GER

8. Elvira Khayrutdinova RUS

Ms. Physique

1. Cornelia Brandt GER

2. Vivian Hijlkema NED

3. Laura Bernini ITA

4. Roberta Micheli ITA

5. Lala Akopyan RUS

6. Marissa Issendamm NED

7. Ieva Gasune LAT

8. Nina Midling NOR

9. Nadine Aerts BEL

10. Cinzia Lorieri ITA

out of Top 10:

Blandine Bergeron (ESP),

Larissa Rasskazova (RUS), Milena Tevilova (BUL), Lizzy Bierschneider (GER),

Rowena Marcaida (PHI)

Men Body IV

1. Roman Cortuna PHI

2. Miguel Angel Lopez Blanco ESP

3. Zsolt Major HUN

4. Sakharkar Ashish IND

5. Soner Icöz TUR

6. Sylvain Guerinel LUX

7. Robby Anchat GBR

8. Michael Cauchois FRA

9. Dino Thierry FRA

Men Body III

1. Erkal Ozagi TUR

2. Markus Matzat GER

3. Duccio Sguerri ITA

4. Masoom Butt PAK

5. William Bonac NED

6. Francisco Pastor Poveda ESP

7. Ryan Croes NED

8. Pascal Garnier FRA

9. Jörg Fuchs GER

10. Yigit Kusbeygi TUR

out of Top 10:

Cyrille Carnet (FRA), Ciaran Hassen (IRE), Andre Jason Grove (RSA), Frank Haley (IRE), Evgeny Shevchuk (RUS), Zsolt Sinka (HUN), Nabil Arahmane (FRA), Jonathan Gillen (IRE), Alik Akhmetshin (RUS), Patrick Schenk (SUI), Percy Statia (NED), Marvin Lagadeau (NED), Frederico Manteigas (GER)

Men Body II

1. Alex La Llave HUN

2. David Fox IRE

3. Serdar Aktolga TUR

4. Timo Vilponen FIN

5. Domingo Uria ESP

6. Heiko Dörfer GER

7. Dennis Riskis GER

8. Levente Nagy HUN

9. Gordon Piechulek GER

10. Isidore Saya Live FRA

out of Top 10:

Neale Cranwell (GBR), Enrico Castagna (ITA), Relu-Vasilica Gauca (IRE), Oleg Kormann (GER), Renee Stienstra (NED), Jacob v. d. Velde (NED), Thomas Lövenich (GER), Miguel Frutos (ESP), Fabrice Rousseau (FRA), Gavin Gibson (GBR), George Sait (GRE), Xavier Perrin (FRA)

Men Body I

1. Olaf Schulte GER

2. Mario Kapser GER

3. Murat Senyigit TUR

4. Aram Meliksetyan RUS

5. Harry Thibaudier NED

6. Ioannis Magkos GRE

7. Rob Reinaldo GBR

8. Francisco Marin Vargas ESP

9. Ersin Kuruel TUR

10. Pavels Tremasovs LAT

out of Top 10:

Julian Grishajev (LIT),

Ralph Becker-Heins (GER), Timucin Canel (TUR), Nikolej Nefedov (GER), Evgeny Petrov (RUS), Stefan Sliwinski (GER), Aleksey Ivantsov (RUS), Nerijus Janusauskas (LIT)

Couples

1. Almudena Fernandez +

Blas Garcia Duarte ESP

2. Blandine Bergeron +

Juan Jose Lopez Rodriguez ESP

3. Mandy Kreusche +

Marc Karsdorf GER

4. Alice Santos +

Miguel Angel Lopez Blanco ESP

5. Nina Midling +

Ole Tom Heggland NOR

6. Rowena Marceida +

William Carbrera Go PHI

7. Laura Bernini +

Enrico Castagna ITA

back

© 2007 NAC INTERNATIONAL. All rights reserved.


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

Cheers and congratulations to Malika


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

Photos from the show

http://www.muscle-stars.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=21:nac-ms-a-mr-universe-2008-in-hamburg-germany&Itemid=23


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

massoom blew up with ware from flight and panicked like hell , i wasnt there but have seen video and pics , he will be back dryer and better at ukbff finals next year , welll done foxy and malika


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

Ian he said he was going to italy next day for some other competition.do you know if he did?


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

No, Masoom didn't go: he's still in Hamburg at the moment...


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Going off the pics it looked to me like Massoom should have placed higher. But that is the way it goes as we all know.


----------



## watari (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey Jimbo, where did you get the ranking of all the athletes who competed in Mr & Ms Universe 2008 in Hamburg? Thanks!


----------

